# Transcription enregistrements : quel matériel et quel logiciels ?



## flipfloup (8 Décembre 2002)

Bonjour,

Une question qui peut servir beaucoup de monde : je cherche, avec mon mac, à avoir un système me permettant de retranscrire des entretiens audio pris sur MD. Je sais qu'il existe des systèmes dans certains secrétariats, permettant d'écouter l'enregistrement, les mains libres, et d'appuyer sur une pédale pour lancer ou arrêter la lecture de la cassette (avec retour automatique en arrière de quelques secondes lors de la lecture). Est-ce que quelqu'un sait ce qui existe pour MD (car le dispositif que je décris vaut pour de petites cassettes analogiques de petits magnétophones), et ce qu'il faut pour faire fonctionner ce genre de chose avec un mac ? Merci beaucoup de votre aide!

Flipfloup


----------



## coyita (12 Novembre 2007)

flipfloup a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Une question qui peut servir beaucoup de monde : je cherche, avec mon mac, à avoir un système me permettant de retranscrire des entretiens audio pris sur MD. Je sais qu'il existe des systèmes dans certains secrétariats, permettant d'écouter l'enregistrement, les mains libres, et d'appuyer sur une pédale pour lancer ou arrêter la lecture de la cassette (avec retour automatique en arrière de quelques secondes lors de la lecture). Est-ce que quelqu'un sait ce qui existe pour MD (car le dispositif que je décris vaut pour de petites cassettes analogiques de petits magnétophones), et ce qu'il faut pour faire fonctionner ce genre de chose avec un mac ? Merci beaucoup de votre aide!
> 
> Flipfloup



Je v iens de voir dans ce forum (à propos de musique) qu'on peut le faire à partir de Spin Doctor. J'ai essayé c'est nickel


----------



## Aurélie85 (29 Novembre 2007)

Bonsoir,  

J'ai de longues minutes/heures d'entretien à retranscrire. Je cherche donc un petit programme qui pourrait m'aider dans cette retranscription (par écrit hein), on m'a parlé d'un programme qui répétait chaque seconde, ou chaque demi-seconde ou chaque bout d'interview 2 fois, pour pas qu'on doive arrêter/relancer l'enregistrement à chaque fois. Voyez un peu le genre? 

J'ai enregistré directement l'entretien par mon PB, et je tappe dans Word, mais je dois à chaque fois, arrêter, revenir en arrière, relancer, bref, un problème bien connu quoi. Je cherche à optimiser mon temps. Il presse! :hein: 

Si la synthèse vocale existe, quant est-il de l'inverse?


----------

